# sycamore = (ΗΠΑ) πλάτανος | (ΗΒ) ψευδοπλάτανος | (παλαιότ.) συκομουριά



## Leximaniac (Jul 15, 2009)

Βλέπω NCIS και σε έναν υπότιτλο μετέφρασαν το sycamore ως συκομουριά. Σα γνωστό σπαστικό έψαξα στο διαδίκτυο και βλέπω να αναφέρεται ως ψευδοπλάτανος ή πλάτανος και σε λίγες σελίδες συκομουριά. Μπορεί κανείς να μου επικυρώσει ότι η απόδοση ήταν σωστή ή ότι ήταν λανθασμένη;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2009)

Και πλάτανος, και ψευτοπλάτανος, και συκομουριά:

Η βίκι δίνει:

Sycamore* is a name which is applied at various times and places to three very different types of trees*, but with somewhat similar leaf forms.

 * Ficus sycomorus, the sycamore (or sycomore) of the Bible; a species of fig, also called the sycamore fig or fig-mulberry, native to the Middle East and eastern Africa
* Acer pseudoplatanus, the sycamore of Britain and Ireland; a European maple tree, also called sycamore maple, great maple, or, inaccurately and leading to confusion, the plane tree in Scotland
* Platanus, the sycamores of North America, known as planes in Europe
o Platanus occidentalis, the American sycamore
o Platanus racemosa (California sycamore or western sycamore)
o Platanus wrightii (Arizona sycamore)​​​
Και παρόμοια εδώ:
*syc·a·more* _n._
1. Any of various deciduous trees of the genus Platanus, especially P. occidentalis of eastern North America, having palmately lobed leaves, ball-like, nodding, hairy fruit clusters, and bark that flakes off in large colorful patches. Also called buttonball, buttonwood.
2. A Eurasian deciduous maple tree (Acer pseudoplatanus) having palmately lobed leaves, winged fruits, and greenish flowers.
3. A fig tree (Ficus sycomorus) of Africa and adjacent southwest Asia, mentioned in the Bible, having clusters of figs borne on short leafless twigs.


----------



## Leximaniac (Jul 15, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την γρήγορη απόκριση. Τελικά είναι μια απ' όλα. Ευχαριστώ! :)


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2009)

Και βέβαια επειδή το πρόγραμμα διαδραματίζεται στη Βόρεια Αμερική, δεν είναι η Βιβλική συκομουριά.


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2009)

Δεν είναι, δηλαδή, το sycamore tree που ακούγεται στο 2:00 αυτού του ανάλαφρου μουσικά, αλλά ζοφερού στιχουργικά τραγουδιού...


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2009)

Όχι, είναι αυτό που αναφέρεται


----------



## daeman (Jul 16, 2009)

Κι εδώ, φυσικά:





 
Φωνή από τις λίγες η Μάμα Κας, αλλά παρουσία από τις λίγες η Ρίτα...
κι εδώ δεν τα πάει άσχημα φωνητικά.
Παύω τώρα, όμως, γιατί δεν τελείωσα ακόμα τη δουλειά, άσε που I dream a little nightmare of nickel να υπομειδιά και να ετοιμάζεται να μας τα ψάλλει για τα πολλά βιντεάκια εκτός θέματος. 
Τα κουβαδάκια σας και στο playground! Ορίστε μας!


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2009)

Οπότε, στη Βίβλο, είναι συκιά: *συκάμινος* (η Αιγυπτία) και *συκομορέα*, κοινώς *συκομουριά*, π.χ.
Luke 19:4 And he ran before, and climbed up into a sycomore tree to see him: for he was to pass that way. 
Και προδραμὼν εἰς τὸ ἔμπροσθεν ἀνέβη ἐπὶ συκομορέαν ἵνα ἴδῃ αὐτόν, ὅτι ἐκείνης ἤμελλεν διέρχεσθαι.

Στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο: η *ορεινή σφένδαμος*, ο *ψευδοπλάτανος* (sycamore maple).

Στην Αμερική: ο *πλάτανος* (που είναι γνωστός σαν plane στην Ευρώπη).



Υπομειδιώντας τώρα:
There is a rumor that this film [Gilda] is the only time you hear Rita Hayworth's real singing voice but it is sadly not true. The truth is that Rita never recorded her own singing voice and was a talented lip-syncer,
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0038559/trivia

Πώς; Δεν έχουμε ακούσει ποτέ τη Ρίτα να τραγουδά; Και ποια είναι στο βιντεάκι;

Later notably sung by Doris Day (who, in 1957, was the first singer to record it at the slow tempo in which it had been written)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dream_a_little_dream_of_me

Αυτό εδώ δηλαδή:


----------



## SBE (Jul 16, 2009)

Με πρόλαβε ο Νίκελ με τη Ρίτα και τη Ντόρις. 
Οι παλιότερες εκτελεσεις στο γιουτιουμπ είναι γρήγορες, πολύ γρήγορες αλλά εμείς έχουμε συνηθίσει τις αργές. Προσωπικά μου αρέσει καλύτερα η εκτέλεση των


----------

